# P1057C Check Engine Code



## mrmad2001 (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone know what this code is pointing to? The note next to it is powertrain. Chevy Cruze 2011, Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I have the factory service manuals but I don't find P1057 anywhere.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mrmad2001 said:


> Does anyone know what this code is pointing to? The note next to it is powertrain. Chevy Cruze 2011, Thanks in advance for any help.



mrmad2001,
I would recommend that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mrmad2001 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I took it in, and the code the Chevy dealer gave was P0496. They replaced a solenoid valve that was sticking and kicking off the check engine light. Everything appears to be back in tip top shape. Gotta love that factory warranty.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Where did you get the P1057 code from? A tool, OnStar, scanner, guessing?

No P1057 exists but I did find

P0157 Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) Circuit Low Voltage Bank 2 Sensor 2 ,O2 Sensor (Rear)

Glad you got it fixed

FYI: P0496 Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Flow During Non-Purge ,Emissions


----------



## mrmad2001 (Jan 7, 2013)

The P1057C came from a bluetooth OBD II scan using Torque. I searched pretty extensively before I ended up here, and there was little to no mention of it that I could find. 
I can only assume that the dealer has better equipment and and knowledge, but may the two numbers correlate in some way.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

mrmad2001 said:


> The P1057C came from a bluetooth OBD II scan using Torque. I searched pretty extensively before I ended up here, and there was little to no mention of it that I could find.
> I can only assume that the dealer has better equipment and and knowledge, but may the two numbers correlate in some way.


I find the Bluetooth tools to be lacking when it comes to code support. Torque had my car throwing some serious powertrain codes but when I examined it with EZ Flash, the codes were just normal things.


----------

